# New family Pigeons



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently got together with another member here on PT and took in Four Fan tails! I had been pining away for such a bird since I first saw one on this site. Now I have four!!
Stormy and Shilo are an adult couple, right now they are taking up residence with Mr. Hooters and fanny. We call them Mr. and Mrs. Zidders for all the head/neck shimming that this bred evidently does. The babies, Siddhartha and Roja have taken up residents in the very cool indoor/outdoor cage we made. We are having great fun with them. Attached are pictures of the pen placed just outside a porch window, with a cat pet door installed so they can come in and out when it is open -best thing we ever invented in cages! Betti is demonstrating the door.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very clever, Boni.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great setup and gorgeous birds. 

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

What a cutie  Love the look in her eyes too. I'm curious - in the last picture there's a fireplace screen in front of the cage - is that there for a reason? I'm asking because one of two cats is quite fascinated with our birds and I'm wondering if you put the screen there to deter other animals from getting in too close to cage. Would love to see pictures of all four fantails!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dezirrae said:


> Would love to see pictures of all four fantails!


Yes me too! pictures please?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I love fantails.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Love your indoor/outdoor setup!!
Very clever and I bet the birds really enjoy it.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes thje screen is to discourage our dogs from sitting and eye balling the poor birds.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a wonderful set up. Looks good and functional at the same time. Beautiful!

Margaret


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Boni is truly the Thomas Edison of pigeons! And such a sly look on the birdie's face using the door, like she knows what a clever trick it is! I love it!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love the cat door idea. Can't wait to see the pictures of the fantails, they are such beautiful birds.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I might just have to steal that idea! Very cool!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wonderful idea. Great work Boni!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow... those birds are really lucky to have you... =)


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely Fantastic!

Best idea yet....besides the PG wear that is!!!

Congratulations on the great set-up and on the 4 newcomers....they sure are blessed!

Look forward to more pics of your critters....dogs to! 

(Loving those names as well!)


----------

